# 1984 533i



## MRKIKKOMAN5645 (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't know if my car qualifies as a classic but it is sure an oldie. I will try to get some pictures up here soon but I have some questions for you guys. My car has only 182hp and I was looking for some parts to help boost that number possibly into the 200-250 range. Can it be done? Thanks for your help.


----------

